# Probleme bei Visual Editor Installation



## NiciB (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe versucht mit dem Eclipse-Updater den Visual Editor zu installieren, hat eigentlich auch gut funktioniert, zumindest kam es mir so vor. Ich habe auch alles instelliert, was er nachfragte.

Auf jeden Fall weiß ich nicht wie ich den VE jetzt benutzen kann. Ich habe versucht links beim Package Explorer eine *.java Datei zu öffnen. Ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen das es folgendermaßen gehen soll: Rechtsklick auf die Datei und dann "Öffnen mit..." und dann den VE auswählen. Ich habe aber nur "Java Editor", "Text Editor", "System Editor", "In-place Editor" und "Default Editor" zur Auswahl...

Kann man irgendwo nachschauen welche Plugins installiert wurden und ob sie richtig installiert wurden?

Was soll ich noch machen?


----------



## munuel (2. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
Ich habe dieses Plugin noch nie installiert,
aber normalerweise kannst du unter "Windows" -> "OpenPerspective" suchen ob du da das Plugin findest. Wenn du alles richtig installiert hast solltest du dort was finden. Und dann auswählen. 
Viele grüsse munuel


----------



## teppi (2. Januar 2006)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials229895.html&highlight=visual+editor

Unter Help > Software Updates > Manage Configuration .. Kann man sich anschauen was installiert ist.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## NiciB (2. Januar 2006)

@munuel: ich finde da nur so standard Sachen, wie Java, Java Browsing, Debug, ...

@teppi: dort habe ich folgendes gefunden: siehe Anhang. Da scheint der VE installiert zu sein...


----------



## teppi (2. Januar 2006)

Ja .. und wo ist das GEF Plugin ? Ich hab den Link oben nicht ohne Sinn gepostet.


----------



## NiciB (2. Januar 2006)

sorry, das hab ich irgendwie übersehen...

ich hab jetzt das GEF Plugin auch installiert, aber ich kann immer noch nicht den Visual Editor zum öffnen einer Datei auswählen. :-(


----------



## Student1903 (13. August 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn VE unter Eclipse installieren? Bei mir geht das nicht. Ich weiss nur das ich bei mir proxy einstellen muss, aber wie das geht , weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss zwar, wo man in eclipse proxy einstellt, ich weiss aber nicht was ich da reintippen soll, damit ich dann nacher plug-ins direkt vom eclipse aus installieren kann. Oder wie kann ich es aus der eclipse seite installieren. Kann bitte einer schrit für schritt erklären was und wie ich alles installieren muss.

Lg

Taha


----------



## Student1903 (13. August 2006)

...folgendes habe ich per Hand runtergeladen:

emf-sdo-runtime-2.2.0.zip
GEF-runtime-3.2.zip
VE-runtime-1.2.zip
VE-SDK-1.2.zip

muss ich noch irgendwelche Dateien runterladen? Was ist denn mit diesen zip-dateien genau zu machen? Ich habe ein Ordner namens eclips, das steht vom Anfang an bei mir. Nun wenn ich aber jetzt diese zip-dateien entpacke, kommen wieder Ordnern mit der Name eclips, indem mehr oder weniger gleiche Sachen drin steht, was in meinem eigentlichen eclipse Ordner drin steht. Z.B es gibt in jedem eclipse Ordner von obigen zip-dateien je ein Plugin-Ordner, muss ich jetzt die Inhalte von diesen Plugin-Ordern koppieren und in meinem eigentlichen Plugin Ordner einfügen? Wenn ich dies mache, so gibt es aber manche Dateien, die schon die gleichen Namen haben.
Ich benutze erst seit paar Monaten Computer, bin totaler Anfänger und totaler Dummy in dem Bereich. Wenn ich helfen könnte, bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären.

Vielen Dank

Taha


----------



## munuel (15. August 2006)

hallo,
Es kann sein das es Abhängigkeiten gibt wenn man ein Plugin installieren möchte,
also das vorher ein anderes installiert sein muss. Das kann man, oder sollte man aus der Dokumentation entnehmen können. In der README - Datei der einzelnen Plugins steht dann auch wie installiert werden muss. Oft ist es so das man die gepackte Datei einfach im eclipse-Ordner öffnet und dann automatisch in die richtigen ordner ausgepackt wird. Es ist so das die plugins in Ordner "plugins" laden. 
Einfacher ist es wenn man die Plugin-Installation aber über den Update-Manager von eclipse vornimmt, darüber bekommt man die richtigen Abhängigkeiten ( richtige Versionen ) angezeigt und kann diese über das Netzt installieren. 
Viele grüsse munuel


----------

